
CodeTrace – Your Code Defines Your Skills - micbrain
What is CodeTrace(CodeTrace.io)?
For Developers: CodeTrace is a widely functional tool that provides insights and real time code analysis using code parsing and NLP.<p>For Students and Resume Builders: CodeTrace creates a concrete portrayal of users abilities and up to date evidence of skills to strengthen hiring prospects.<p>What is Weekly Leaderboard(CodeTrace.io&#x2F;leaders)?
Our Weekly Leaderboard is based on the Experience(XP) of our users. XP depends on the detected technology, contributions, count of authored code, and stars.<p>What about User Profiles(CodeTrace.io&#x2F;users&#x2F;amazingandyyy)?
Registered users can view their profiles and get a certified list of their development skills.
======
haynar
I wish I would have a lot of projects on github, just to see how this works.
Nice stimulus to start a couple of projects :)

------
armine94
Would like to learn more about it.

------
hakob
Very interesting tool!

